# ZZ Farm Dove Shoot - Baldwin Co.



## Coach K (Aug 1, 2010)

Aline, 

How is your dove shoot looking?  I am looking forward to it & hope to see a lot of thread contributors out there.   I have to say this is really my 1st organized dove shoot & I am really looking forward to the cookout.  The hospitality, fun, & camaraderie should be A-1!   

From running the pups those few evenings, it looks like the doves are pretty numerous, eh?

If you get a chance let me know the details again.  # of hunters, lunch, etc.  

Take care, & can't wait.


----------



## zzweims (Aug 1, 2010)

I still have a few stands and memberships available:

$100 Opening Day
$175 Opening Day plus Labor Day
$275 Opening Day, Labor Day, plus 8 other shoots and first draw on opening day.  

Last year we had a late lunch at 2:00 and it worked out well.  Guys got to shoot for a couple of hours, take a break during the heat, then shoot again.  I think we'll do the same this year.

The birds are insane this year!  For every one you see on the power line, there are 30 more roosting in the big oak trees.  I've been turning earth around the field edges this week and it's really brought out the birds!  They follow that tractor like a flock of seagulls follow a fishing boat.  It's really a trip.  And will only get more intense once I start mowing.


----------



## Coach K (Aug 1, 2010)

zzweims said:


> I still have a few stands and memberships available:
> 
> $100 Opening Day
> $175 Opening Day plus Labor Day
> ...




School starts back on Monday.  I'll see if anyone from school is interested, as well.   Can't wait.  Thxs for the update!!


----------



## zzweims (Aug 2, 2010)

Tell them to jump on it.  I've got some stands, but now that it's August the "johnny come lately's" are coming out of the woodwork.  My PM box is pretty full so if anyone wants a stand, your best bet is to contact me directly by phone 478-451-0646 or email at zumziel@windstream.net

Aline


----------



## zzweims (Aug 6, 2010)

Still a few spots left.


----------



## zzweims (Aug 10, 2010)

Sold some stands over the weekend.  Still a few left.  Plenty of birds!


----------



## zzweims (Aug 11, 2010)

I've updated the website (finally!) and have 11 dove shoots scheduled over the three seasons.  There should be a little something for everyone.  I've added a 'Hero's Day' on 9/11 (free for active or retired military/LE/Fire/Rescue) and a 'Skirts Only' shoot on 9/18  Check out the 'events' page at http://zzfarms.com and let me know what you think.

Aline


----------



## Jim P (Aug 11, 2010)

Aline have you found your puppy yet? And how does a person sign up for your military hunt?


----------



## zzweims (Aug 11, 2010)

Jim--still looking for the pup.  For the Hero's Day shoot, just send me a pm with name, phone #, and email addy.  I didn't know you were retired military.  I kinda pegged you for someone who would prefer the 'Skirts Only' shoot

(btw, you and George still coming to the farm on sat?)


----------



## Jim P (Aug 11, 2010)

Yep, it looks like you will have to put up with us saturday morning, and I was talking about the "Skirts Onlt" shoot. lol You know when you get my age you try different things.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Aug 12, 2010)

my dad is retired from the navy, and i am wondering how much it would cost on the "heros day hunt" for me an my brother to hunt too????? thanks.


----------



## zzweims (Aug 12, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Aug 12, 2010)

How are yalls fields lookin? bird numbers good?


----------



## zzweims (Aug 12, 2010)

Bird numbers are great right now.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Aug 12, 2010)

I know there were plenty up there last time I was up there.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Aug 12, 2010)

Aline, I am fire rescue so put me down. I woulds also like to help out for the all skirts day if they are really wearing skirts. 
By the way, how does my stand look.


----------



## Coach K (Aug 12, 2010)

Great idea for the dove shoots.  I'll see you this Sat.  I'll be @ Twiggs Co. H.S. football scrimmage Fri night.  It's that time of year!  Come on out if you want to see the action (everyone).  It's a good time & Twiggs Co. will be televised this year on ESPN U playing one of Florida's top H.S. Class "A" teams.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Aug 12, 2010)

i have never hunted on zzfarms and i am tryin to make a decison on the sept 11th hunt? do yall guys really recomend this hunt?


----------



## Jim P (Aug 13, 2010)

Aline are you ready for tomorrow, I think George is and it looks like we will be able to meet coach.


----------



## zzweims (Aug 13, 2010)

Eugene Stinson said:


> Aline, I am fire rescue so put me down. I woulds also like to help out for the all skirts day if they are really wearing skirts.
> By the way, how does my stand look.



Eugene, I'll see you the 4th and the 11th.  As for my 'skirts only' shoot, you are more than welcome.  But I expect to see some leg  I'm debating myself between the Annie Oakley granny dress  or the pink camo mini

And I'll tell you more about your stand after we burn it tomorrow


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Aug 15, 2010)

zzweims said:


> Eugene, I'll see you the 4th and the 11th.  As for my 'skirts only' shoot, you are more than welcome.  But I expect to see some leg  I'm debating myself between the Annie Oakley granny dress  or the pink camo mini
> 
> And I'll tell you more about your stand after we burn it tomorrow



Will be hard to burn if you got the rain we did yesterday. Looks like 90% chance today. 
As many time as I came last year being the only one there you know I will be there every time the gate is open. 
Are there any collared dove hanging around this year? 
By the way, I am coming up there first chance I get to visit.
I am sure looking forward to a bunch of 
Go with the all white again


----------



## Jim P (Aug 15, 2010)

Aline, I realy enjoyed meeting you and your weims yesterday you have a realy nice place. It was good meeting a bunch of fellow bird hunters and talking about different techniques. You have some nice and friendly weims and coach you have some good looking setters and am looking forward to meeting you again. And the young man with the britt who says it's a gsp you took it in stride haha. And last but not least George it was good meeting you and will be seeing you again. Catch ya all later


----------



## Jim P (Aug 15, 2010)

I forgot, George I changed my cell number. lol


----------



## Jeff S (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey Jim, thanks for clearing things up for me.  All these years I thought I had a good looking GSP but evidently she's a britt after all.  It makes me feel good to know that she's in the top of her class because I haven't seen a britt that's been able to keep up with her yet. 
Good meeting you guys yesterday.  Hope to see you out there again some time.


----------



## Jim P (Aug 15, 2010)

Jeff, she is a good looking GSP, but you need to feed her once inawhile, she looks a little thin.lol  Have a good one, it's all in fun. I had a good time.


----------



## george hancox (Aug 16, 2010)

I had a great time sat and just woke up.I wish we could have done more to help out with the burn,but was good to meet everyone.Jim I think I may have to change my number just to be safe.Coach K was indeed a pleasure meeting you and your pups they are some good looking setters.Jeff nice meetig you and your Gsp or britt (I'm confused)Jim does that to people.Alien I am greatful to you for a greattime and I hope we can all get togeather again sometime.George


----------



## zzweims (Aug 16, 2010)

I enjoyed having y'all this weekend.  Too bad Coach, Jim, and George didn't stick around for skeet.  Taylor put Jeff, Bob, and me to shame--and he was shooting my gun!

I, on the otherhand, stank.  After I shot, there were more un-touched clays out in the field, than in the box  Good thing we had plenty of retrievers


----------



## zzweims (Aug 16, 2010)

BTW, Eugene--I'm revoking your club membership.  The gun you sold me is defective.  It only works for teenagers!!


----------



## zzweims (Aug 17, 2010)

A few more pics from last weekend


----------



## george hancox (Aug 17, 2010)

know you know why I left early,i knew I didn't stand a chance.


----------



## zzweims (Aug 18, 2010)

I'll be here.  Just call first as I might be out on the tractor.


----------



## Beagle Stace (Aug 18, 2010)

Aline, Dont know who those guys were with the Ole humpster but at least I can say they have good tastes in guns. Looks like a great time had by all.


----------



## Jeff S (Aug 19, 2010)

That's my son and me.  Shooting the Sweet Sixteen and the O/U is Aline's Stoeger 20ga.

It was the first time that my son outshot me and it felt Great!  He's been bowed up all week and says that I'm getting old. But I've still got something for him on opening day.


----------



## Coach K (Aug 21, 2010)

zzweims said:


> I enjoyed having y'all this weekend.  Too bad Coach, Jim, and George didn't stick around for skeet.  Taylor put Jeff, Bob, and me to shame--and he was shooting my gun!
> 
> I, on the otherhand, stank.  After I shot, there were more un-touched clays out in the field, than in the box  Good thing we had plenty of retrievers




Yep, great to meet everyone.   Will be good to see everyone Holiday weekend for dove shooting.  I definitely need to get my thrower out, as well, & work on both the crossing shots.  Quail hunting obviously, is so different.


----------



## Coach K (Aug 21, 2010)

zzweims said:


> I enjoyed having y'all this weekend.  Too bad Coach, Jim, and George didn't stick around for skeet.  Taylor put Jeff, Bob, and me to shame--and he was shooting my gun!
> 
> I, on the otherhand, stank.  After I shot, there were more un-touched clays out in the field, than in the box  Good thing we had plenty of retrievers



BTW the dog retrieving the clay target reminds me of one of our 1st Llews.  He would retreive the X-mas ornaments from a bowl my wife had out for decoration.  Of course, this was frowned upon.  But, he was a soft mouthed goof ball.  Again can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## zzweims (Aug 21, 2010)

Craig--It was nice meeting you and Kieth, too.  Jeff, you've got nothing to worry about on opening day--unless I let Taylor shoot my Stoeger  Eugene, your throne awaits. Southernhunter, your Dad is awesome.  He offered to cook BBQ for the Hero's Day shoot.  Can't wait to see you on the Hero's day shoot, along with Stacy and Eugene (and Jim & George?).  Jay, you need to get Tammy up here for the Skirts only shoot, though I don't think I'm ready to see you in a dress.

To all:  The opening day dove shoot at ZZ Farms is officially full.

I have 5 spots left for the Hero's Day shoot on 9/11.


----------



## Coach K (Aug 21, 2010)

Can't wait to meet everyone.  Going to be a great time!!!  I'm so happy for you Aline, that you have a full house.  I'll be there to help out, definitely!!  Hopefully, you'll have a full house Sun & Mon, as well.


----------



## george hancox (Aug 21, 2010)

I am going to try and make it on hero day to help jim lug all those birds in from the field.I am happy the first day filled up for you.I know everyone will have a great time and see how great a host you are.George


----------



## Jim P (Aug 21, 2010)

george, you have got to come, I'll need someone to retreave my 2 birds.


----------



## george hancox (Aug 21, 2010)

You know I'll try my best.I've been lifting weights getting ready.


----------



## zzweims (Aug 26, 2010)

Been pushing a lot of birds in the last few days.  Temps are dropping in the mid-west--a good thing!  Got my eye on Hurricane Danielle.  If it stays off the coast, the winds could push the coastal birds our way.  All in all, I am very hopeful for opening day!

I had two folks drop out, so there are two stands available.  Call or shoot a pm if interested.

Aline
478-451-0646


----------



## Coach K (Aug 30, 2010)

*ZZ Farm Dove Shoot this Sat!!*

Was out over the weekend & saw many dove.  Was able to get a picture of some that stayed on the power line long enough for me to get a picture.  Probably 20 - 25 on there before my dogs spooked most of 'em.  Lookin' forward to Sat.    Someone might want to snatch up those last two spots.  My buddy is a little tight on money, but he is itchin' to do some shooting.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Sep 1, 2010)

I might need to ease on up there and make sure My spot is still there.


----------



## zzweims (Sep 2, 2010)

Update:  Opening Day is SOLD OUT!  I still have a few spots left for Monday, Sept. 6 and a few for my Hero's Day Shoot on 9/11

To my 9/11 shooters, could you please send me a pm, email or phone call to let me know if you are NOT coming so that I can give your spot to another deserving hero? Presently, I have only 4 spots left for 9/11, but several *maybes* on the list.  I'd really like to give more brave men and women a chance to shoot.  So please send an RSVP.  Thanks!

To everyone, if you don't hear back from me over the next several days, it's because I'm one busy farmer getting ready for some dove season fun!!

Aline
478-451-0646
zumziel@windstream.net


----------



## george hancox (Sep 3, 2010)

don't work to hard and have a lot of fun.


----------



## Jim P (Sep 3, 2010)

Have a blast, but leave a few birds for next week. lol


----------



## Coach K (Sep 3, 2010)

gonna be a good time


----------



## wcg2 (Sep 3, 2010)

Looking forward to all the pictures and results from this shoot as I live in Baldwin County. May consider joining next year. With sunflowers, sorghum,wheat,milo and millet it should be good. Post up the results after the shoot!


----------



## Coach K (Sep 3, 2010)

Will do!  I'll have my camera.


----------



## wcg2 (Sep 3, 2010)

Thats awesome Coach K! With the field full of hunters and the bird numbers" insane" and following that tractor like a "flock of seagulls following a fishing boat" it should be great. Knowing Ol Eugene and how he gives them detailed fishing reports he should have plenty of pictures and a detailed report! Check back with ya'll tommorrow night !


----------



## wcg2 (Sep 4, 2010)

Looking forward to the posts Coach K ! I know ya'll waxed them with all the awesome reports !


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Sep 5, 2010)

Well, how did it go?  I am curious, normally when I am up there I see a good many birds.


----------



## Coach K (Sep 5, 2010)

Man,  I only hunted about  2 hours.  It was very slow.  Just a few birds flying & we were all scratchin' our heads as to what happened.

I had the most fun listening to Eugene (amongst others) telling fish stories during lunch (the 40lb catfish had me rollin').  & Eugene, don't worry, if you pm me your email, we'll get together & put you on some wild quail this season!


----------



## wcg2 (Sep 5, 2010)

_BuckMaster_ said:


> Heard Maybe 9 Shots From 12:00 Till 4:00...I Myself Didnt Shoot At All Left Around 5:00 ....Should Have Stayed Home...Total Waste Of Time....... Oh Well Guess Thats Why They Call It Hunting Instead Of Killin...But Man Would Have Loved To Just Got A Couple.......Bout All Im Gonna Say!



Why wouldnt you tell all of us what the real deal was? This is an outfitter advertising 11 dove hunts , deer hunts , turkey hunts , quail hunts and duck hunts for our GON members. We all rely on member experiences to help us make recommendations and  decisions on whether or not we will spend our money with these outfitters !


----------



## Jim P (Sep 5, 2010)

You must not have hunted dove to much with that attitude, dove are here one day gone the next, it all depends on weather etc., instead of bad mouthing you should have checked things out and then made your decision.


----------



## Jim P (Sep 6, 2010)

You said that it was a waste of time, it can't be a waste of time when your out in the field hunting. Most of my comment was directed at wcg2.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't mind telling the truth. I get in trouble for it all the time. Here are the facts of the matter. I report you decide.
~
Fact : I bought the whole season
Fact : I turned down an offer of 4 hunts for $500
Fact : I made the decision to hunt there, no one forced me.
Fact : I did not go check out the dove count before opening day.
Fact : Lunch was good.
Fact : The fellowship was great.
Fact : It wasn’t 100 degrees.
Fact : There were no more than 10 birds fly on the field Saturday. 
Fact : I did not fire my gun.
Fact : I went back Monday morning and shot 5 time killing one bird. 
Fact : My season is not determined by 1 or 2 days in the field.
Fact : We still have a ways to go this season.
Fact : I was offered some of my money back.
Fact : I declined the offer.
Fact : That is just dove hunting.
Fact : I will be back.
Fact : It is a quail plantation not a dove plantation
Fact : I could just sit and whine. 
Fact : I could be glad I found a land OWNER that planted something for me to hunt over.
Fact : I have made my own fields in the past to have all the birds leave a couple days	      before opening day.
Fact : Coach, Email sent.


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 6, 2010)

Sir,

I am not a dove hunter. I appreciate what you said. I have met Aline (sp?) and had a wonderful time at a hunt test for my Rose. 

I don't believe she would ever mislead anyone, and I don't know anyone who could tell the doves they should be in any one place or another...lol. They are wild creatures, and they do their own thing. 

At my little farm, I usually see lots of them, but in the last few days I haven't seen any 

I have read plenty of posts where folks got lots of birds, and just as many that did not, whether at ZZ Farms or not...

The fact that you were offered some of your money back is the honorable thing for her to do. Jim P said it shouldn't be a waste of time when you are out in the field hunting. I agree wholeheartedly.

Julia

PS:  I LOVE your avatar!!  



Eugene Stinson said:


> I don't mind telling the truth. I get in trouble for it all the time. Here are the facts of the matter. I report you decide.
> ~
> Fact : I bought the whole season
> Fact : I turned down an offer of 4 hunts for $500
> ...


----------



## tomcat58 (Sep 7, 2010)

Had same thing happen last season on opening day


----------



## zzweims (Sep 7, 2010)

What can I say.  The food was excellent (thanks Dawn and Shawn!).  The fields, the company, and the weather were wonderful.  But the birds up and left.    It happens.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 7, 2010)

zzweims said:


> What can I say.  The food was excellent (thanks Dawn and Shawn!).  The fields, the company, and the weather were wonderful.  But the birds up and left.    It happens.



Yes it does. Nothing you can do about but scratch your head and wonder. I know that firsthand after this weekend.


----------



## pine nut (Sep 7, 2010)

I didn't shoot doves over the weekend, but in support of Aline and others who put on shoots this weekend, I didn't even see any around my bird feeder either!  I whole heartedly agree with fact # 19 (third from the bottom) of Eugene Stinson's post above.  
"I could be glad I found a land OWNER that planted something for me to hunt over."  Well said sir!  
I think the jerks out there should try their hand at trying to make folks happy by planting their own dove fields and see how it goes for them!  Good grief!


----------



## Fowl (Sep 7, 2010)

As someone who hosted a pay shoot it is very stressful trying to "control" a wild animal. I had a good many birds but not near the numbers I had a week ago. I was lucky all my hunters got some decent shooting in. Keep in mind most people who plant a shoot want to provide a quality hunt for everyone. It's frustrating for them to see the labor they put in the field not produce when it counts. The bottom line is all you can do plant a quality field and hope for the best, the rest is up to mother nature. Good luck to you guys the rest of the season.


----------



## Sam H (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Aline...I gotta idea for ya!!!!!!!.....Next year , trap ya up 200-300 birds , then about 2pm , start releasing about 25/30 birds around the feild at various spots every 30min...then you can have a _guaranteed_ shoot....even if it snows...problem solved


----------



## Jim P (Sep 8, 2010)

Sam that's a great idea.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Sep 9, 2010)

wgc2, I am having a hard time trying to figure out your last post.  Having dove hunted since, well heck since I was a kid in the late 60's one thing I learned early on was you can't figure doves out.  Dove are here today and gone tomorrow, especially the opening weekend and here is why...folks bait like the dickens just before opening day, I can't begin to tell you how many opening day dove hunts I have been on that I scouted the heck out of the weekend before and it looked like somewhere in Argentina and then come opening day nary a bird.  The funny thing i I have noticed on more than one occassion was fields that were barren the week before sounded like D-day on opening day.  Well about 6 years ago I found out one of the potential reasons for that, I happened to get hired by a few folks that got busted hunting a baited field that I swear was getting the birds from my field (the previous weekend to the opener my field had tons of birds). But even if that wasn't the case this past weekend, we had a cold front push through and dove will move on south with a front, heck, it is so bad, I seldom hunt cold fronts in the early season  due to that fact, but later in the season when those big northern birds move on down that is a different story.

I know for a fact there were birds there the last time I was up there with my dogs, I saw lines covered and dove flying all over the place.  Unless somehow Aline has aquired the ability to control wild animals, you take a gamble on any LEGAL dove shoot, I reckon she could have baited and then possibly shown up in court with her guest, I am glad she didn't. Alot of pay shoots in my neck of the woods were bust for the opener, and most folks are blaming the front.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Sep 9, 2010)

I bet Aline forgot to go to the grocery store to get some ground beef. So she had to go into the field and shoot ALL the dove that was there. Grounded it up and made tacos out of it. "Yeah   Yeah   that's the ticket"


----------



## zzweims (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone.  Fowl, you hit the nail on the head.  Nobody cares more about having a good shoot than the host.  I am proud of my farm, my work and my fields and I want everyone to be happy.  Eugene and Buckmaster, you are both stand up guys and are welcome to ZZ Farms anytime.  Wcg2, since you live in Baldwin county you can't be far away.  Come and be my guest, no charge.  But if you want to shoot dove, you might want to wait until second season to see if the numbers improve

I am cancelling my 'skirts only' shoot on the 18th, but to be fair to the ladies (and very confident men), I will offer half off for the rest of the season to anyone who hunts in a dress.  Try it, you'll like it.  Pants and shorts are for sissies

My Hero's Day shoot is still on for 9/11.  I've contacted most of the folks who planned to attend to let them know about the low bird numbers.  Most still want to come anyway.


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 9, 2010)

Do you do half off quail hunts if we wear a dress.  I'm pretty cheap you know.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Sep 11, 2010)

I hope you had a little increase in birds today. I know the fellowship will be good. Unfortunately I had to work.


----------



## Jim P (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm still up here in Indiana, hope everyone had a good time today


----------



## Strutter (Sep 11, 2010)

NO BIRDS!!! CAN I MAKE MYSELF CLEAR, NO BIRDS!!!


----------



## george hancox (Sep 12, 2010)

could you be a little more clear please.Jim P hope you are doing ok.


----------



## General Lee (Sep 12, 2010)

redneck_billcollector said:


> wgc2, I am having a hard time trying to figure out your last post.  Having dove hunted since, well heck since I was a kid in the late 60's one thing I learned early on was you can't figure doves out.  Dove are here today and gone tomorrow, especially the opening weekend and here is why...folks bait like the dickens just before opening day, I can't begin to tell you how many opening day dove hunts I have been on that I scouted the heck out of the weekend before and it looked like somewhere in Argentina and then come opening day nary a bird.  The funny thing i I have noticed on more than one occassion was fields that were barren the week before sounded like D-day on opening day.  Well about 6 years ago I found out one of the potential reasons for that, I happened to get hired by a few folks that got busted hunting a baited field that I swear was getting the birds from my field (the previous weekend to the opener my field had tons of birds). But even if that wasn't the case this past weekend, we had a cold front push through and dove will move on south with a front, heck, it is so bad, I seldom hunt cold fronts in the early season  due to that fact, but later in the season when those big northern birds move on down that is a different story.
> 
> I know for a fact there were birds there the last time I was up there with my dogs, I saw lines covered and dove flying all over the place.  Unless somehow Aline has aquired the ability to control wild animals, you take a gamble on any LEGAL dove shoot, I reckon she could have baited and then possibly shown up in court with her guest, I am glad she didn't. Alot of pay shoots in my neck of the woods were bust for the opener, and most folks are blaming the front.


I'll agree with you on the birds moving to other feed,but the "cold front" had nothing to do with it.There were tons of birds all over Middle Ga opening day.................


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 13, 2010)

Let us know when they come back.  I'm always looking for a dove hunt!


----------



## zzweims (Sep 13, 2010)

General Lee said:


> I'll agree with you on the birds moving to other feed,but the "cold front" had nothing to do with it.There were tons of birds all over Middle Ga opening day.................



I'm not sure where you were shooting, but around here, most birds moved out.  I was up in Putnam county last week and drove past some of the best dove fields I've ever seen--corn, sunflower, clean ground--and there was not a single bird on the wire.  Also, the 441 is being expanded in Baldwin and Putnam.  Ditto for the Fall Line freeway just down the road from me. The DOT put out a busload of millet, all fresh seed, and I didn't see a single dove feeding along the road.  The feed is there.  The birds aren't.


----------



## easbell (Sep 13, 2010)

Aline,

My guess is that Johnny West is the reason that you lost a lot of your doves. Mr. West has for many years put on dove fields that are some of the best in the STATE. He puts a hugh amount of time and money into them and has the formula down pat. He is only a couple of miles from you. Once he starts cutting his fields many of the birds go there. I'm glad he isn't any closer to us.

I read a post from someone at his shoot on opening day..."21 Hunters limited in less than an hour". Now that is a good shoot.


----------



## zzweims (Sep 13, 2010)

Mr. West does have amazing fields (best I've ever seen!).  He is 6 miles north of me.  The Youman field is 6 miles east, and you are about 7 miles south.  If anything, I think my fields BENEFIT from being smack dab in the middle of y'all.  I've been putting on my shoot for seven years now.  When all four fields are being shot, the birds get pushed around.  I've got my resident birds, but I also get the refugees from West, Youman and Black Creek, and vice versa.  Or I should say *I did* for six years.  This year was a bust for some reason.  I drove by the Youman field on Labor day, and didn't see a single bird.  I counted 5 on Johnny West's line.  You've been to his field--it's as good as they get.  That line can and has held close to a thousand birds.


----------



## General Lee (Sep 13, 2010)

zzweims said:


> I'm not sure where you were shooting, but around here, most birds moved out.  I was up in Putnam county last week and drove past some of the best dove fields I've ever seen--corn, sunflower, clean ground--and there was not a single bird on the wire.  Also, the 441 is being expanded in Baldwin and Putnam.  Ditto for the Fall Line freeway just down the road from me. The DOT put out a busload of millet, all fresh seed, and I didn't see a single dove feeding along the road.  The feed is there.  The birds aren't.


I was shooting Hancock,Glascock and Jefferson counties opening weekend and we had  the same "cold front" that ya'll had and were covered in birds.............


----------



## Fire11Rescue (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, even though there no birds on the 9/11 shoot, that was fine! My daughter and I had an awesome time still! The company and conversation was great. She did something great for past and present hero's. Glad to have met her brother too! Hope he made it home ok.  But, whether its birds, deer, or whatever goes on in your life today, always just remember.....IT'S A GAMBLE! Nothing is for certain, just be glad you got to wake up on that day. Aliene, you did great, don't ever let anyone tell you different!


----------

